# عنـدى مشكله محتاجه رئيكمـ



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 يوليو 2012)

*عندى مشكله كبيرة بالنسبالى ومحتاجه رئيكم يمكن حد يقول فكرة متكونش خطرت على بالى

ليا صديقه ناويه تنتحر ومنهارة نفسيا  عندها 27 سنه واهلها مصممين يجوزوها حد مشعايزاه ولا بتحبه
عشان سنها بقى كبير وفرصتها بالارتباط قربت تضيع هما من المنيا نفسها والا  متقدم ليها دة مليان عيوب للصبح وعماله تعيط حتى الاب الكاهن جاى مع اهلها  وبيقولها انتى مش جميله يعنى فى الا احلى منك يبقى ارضى بالا جايلك !!
اساعدها ازاى البت فقدت رجائها بربنا وفضلت تقول ربنا بيكرهنى مش بيدينى  حاجه عشت محرومه وراضيه حتى فى دى بصرخ له ينجدنى ومش فى اى عمل اعمل ايه عشان  اساعدها مش عارفه احكى لمين ولا اعمل ايه انا بخاف من باباها ومامتها لانهم  شداد مووت وفكرهم صعيدى اوى وعلى فكرة هى قمورة بس هما متبعين اسلوب يقللوا  من قيمتها عشان هى تقبل بالا متقدم و باباها قال هنجوزها غصبن عنها هى فاكرة  نفسها ايه !** ومامتها قالت دى بتتعوج على ايه*
*  حتى اخواتها المتجوزين بيتريقوا  عليها لانها لسه مرتبطتش  صحيح هى دكتورة بشريه يعنى مش حاجه قليله  اعمل ايييييييييه  محتاجه رئيكم *


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

ربنآ يكون معآهآ ..
إنتى مش فى إيدكـ غير إنكـ تدعميهآ نفسياً وتصليلهآ ..
لآزم تتمسكـ بموقفهآ وترفضهـ مهآ حصل لإن آلزوآج لو تم هتبقى مشكلة أكبر
وبصرآحة مش فآهمة موقف آلأب آلكآهن .. دهـ لو تغآضينآ عن موقف أهلهآ أصلاً ..!!!
بس كل دول مش هيحسوآ بيهآ لو عآشت معآهـ حيآهـ تعيسة

حتى لو هتعيش وحيدهـ مع إن ربنآ أكيد هيعوضهآ .. بس أحسن من زوآج فآشل
ولو فى أيدكم تدخل حد تآنى يكون عندهـ حكمة ويتكلم مع أهلهآ .. يبقى يآ ريت



*.،*​


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

اهم حاجة تصليلها كتير 
و تحاولي ترفعي معناويتها و تقعدي معاها تسيبيها تحكي و تشجعي منها شوية انها امورة او دكتورة او ليها مستقبل كبير 
و ربنا اداكي كل دة ازاي بقي مش بيحبك
و لو قدرتي تيجيبي اب كاهن عندة حكمة يقدر يحل الموضوع او يساعد
بس اهم حاجة تصليلها كتير
و كل واحد بيقرا الموضوع يا ريت يشارك بالصلاة من اجلها


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2012)

بصى هو باباها وماماتها واخوتها وابوها الروحى باصين للموضوع من زاوية انها كبرت فى السن وفرص الاتباط بيها قلت؛ علشان كدا عايزين يجوزوها للشخص دا - على اعتبار انو اخر واحد هيتقدملها-

فلو هى مع مرور الوقت قدرت تتأقلم معاه وتفهمه وتحبه يبقى دى حاجة كويسة 
لكن لو مش قبلاه نهائى - سورى - بلا بابا بلا ماما بلا ابوها الروحى لانها لو اجوزته اكيد مع مرور الوقت هيحصل خلافات بينهم ويدخلوا فى متاهات  اكبر ويقول ياريت اللى جرى ما كان، وممكن تفهم ابوها الروحى بالمواضيع دى ان هيحصل خلافات ممكن تؤدى الى الطلاق !
الحل: انها ممكن - بلياقه واسلوب كويس- تروح تفهم الشخص اللى متقدملها انها مش قبلاه نهائى ومن المفروض ان يكون عنده احساس بيها وبمشاعرها المجروحة.. فيبعد.
 او تكلم حد من طرف الشخص دا بخصوص انها مش قبلاه ومش هتقدر تكمل باقى حياتها معاه وهو يوصله الكلام إلا لو كان شخص عنيد وعايز يجوزها بالعافية

ربنا معاها ويدبرلها الطريق الصالح
​


----------



## Samir poet (19 يوليو 2012)

*حقيقى ربنا يكون معاها ويمد ايدو
ويساعدها انا
عن نفسى مش عارف لية الايام دى
اى واحد سنو كبير حابب يمشى كلمتو على الاصغر منو حتى 
لو كان غلطان زى الصعايد اللى منشفين دمغاهم
دول بى الزات ربنا يسامحهم على عميلهم السودة دى
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يوليو 2012)

*خليها تقبل يا جالاكسى... *
* الجواز مش هيتم بين يوم و ليله.... خليهاتقعد مع الولد و  تشوف هو مش بيحب إيه و تعمله  و هو الى هيرفض يرتبط بيها بعد كدا *
* و مين عارف هو هيطلع إيه لو قربت ليه-- كتير ناس عيوبهم باينه بس من جواهم  بيبقم جمال و فى كتير شكلهم جميل اوى و تفتكريهم ملايكه و هما من جواهم بجد مليانين عبر ..*


----------



## چاكس (19 يوليو 2012)

*مش عارف هل مسموح لكافر زنديق مثلى أنه يقول رأيه ولا لأ ... هقوله و أرتاح نفسيا .
المشكلة دى بتضايقنى جدا ، اللى هى وصاية الأهل على البنات ( بأعتبارهن كائنات ضعيفة من وجهه نظر الأهل) حتى بعد ما يتجاوزن الواحد و عشرين سنة ... صعبة جدا الحكاية دى بجد .
انا رأى انها تتمسك بموقفها ، تفضل ثابتة على رأيها طالما مقتنعة بأنه الصح ... بس مش معناه ان رأيها ده صح ! تتمسك بيه لأنها شايفة غير ما اى حد عايز يساعدها هيشوف ، يعنى هى اللى هتتجوز و هى اللى هتلبس فستان الفرح مش والدتها او والدها ... هى اللى هتكون الأم بعد الجواز ، لا اعتقد ان فى حاجة اسمها حب بعد الجواز أو انها ترضى بأى حد يتقدم و خلاص ، غلط غلط .. نتايج ده هتكون أسوأ بكتير من انها تستنى شويه .
النتايج ممكن تظهر حتى بعد ما تتجوز و تخلف ... ممكن ترى بعيونها من هو مناسب لها حتى بعد الجواز ، لأنها لم تقتنع بزوجها من البداية ... اذن فماذا يحدث عندما تجد من كانت تحلم به وقتها ؟! .
اعتقد كمان ان سن 27 ده مش كبير أوى يعنى ... و العبرة مش بالوقت .. العبرة بالأختيار الصح ، و بما ان الأهل متشددين كعادة المجتمع الذكورى هذا مجتمع الشرق .. فهى لديها حل من أتناين .. يا أما تفضل ثابتة على موقفها و مصممة على رأيها و توضح اسبابها اللى مسموح لهم انهم يعرفوها ، يعنى تتكلم تانى و تالت و عاشر و حداشر لحد حتى ما توصلهم الفكرة ، و الحل التانى بقى انها تستخدم الحيلة بمعنى انها ممكن تشوف اى عيب فى العريس .. عيب قوى يقنع الاهل انه غير مناسب .. زى مثلا البخل او الطمع أو ... يعنى بما أنه مليان عيوب زى ما حضرتك قلتى .
مش قادر أفهم يعنى أيه الكاهن جاى فى صف العائلة عليها !! صحيح فى فكرة تانية .. ممكن البنت تهدد أهلها انهم اذا غصبوها على كده ... انها هتعيش راهبة بقية حياتها و طبعا وقتها لا يمكن الكاهن يكون ضدها عشانهم ، فهنا ممكن الأهل يفكروا بقى .. نستنى شوية لحد ما تجد هى الشخص المناسب لها ولا تفضل البنت راهبة على طول .. بردو ممكن تنفع الفكرة دى .
بما انها دكتورة ... فهى اكيد بتفكر كويس و عارفة هى بتعمل أيه .. ده فقط مجرد تخمين . 

فى حــل كمان بس ممكن نقوله ساعة ما الموقف يتأزم أوى .... و لا أتمنى لها الا كل خير و سعادة .
محبتى
*


----------



## V mary (19 يوليو 2012)

*ابد حلها بسيط جداً تكلم سكرتارية الأنبا مكاريويس اسقف المنيا وتاخد منه ميعاد وتشرحلوا الظروف وتقول ان أبونا نفسة مؤيد فكرة الزواج الغصب ودة اصلا ضد سر الزيجة وسيدنا أكيد ميحبش التصرف دة حتي لو كان الغرض منه ان يستر بنت 
وعلي فكرة سيدنا هيقبلها بكل سهوله 
وربنا يعملها الصالح​*


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2012)

هى رافضه الولد من سماع الناس ولا رافضاه من مقابلات معاه وكدة 
لو من كلام الناس ممكن تجرب تقعد معاه يمكن يطلع حاجة غير كلام الناس عنه 
لو قابلته ومش طايقاه تتمسك بموقفها وتشوف حد كلامه مسموع فى العيله تشكيله همها 
او تروح لاب كاهن اكبر او الاسقف  تشكيله همها


----------



## minatosaaziz (19 يوليو 2012)

لا دي تنتحر احسن ما تتجوز بالغصب لما هي دكتورة بشرية ...
انا اصلا ضد الجواز التقليدي اللي عامل زي البيع والشرا ده, هو المفروض انها متحكمش على الانسان ده بسرعةمن مجرد الشكل ، بس لو الجواز بالغصب يبقى الموت احسن  .
لو فعلا الموقف بتاعها زي ما انت واصفاه يبقى انت تشجعيها تماما على الرفض ، بس لو فيه خفايا مش واصلة لينا يبقى لازم متأخديش برأينا لانه ناقص !
انا اتوقع والله اعلم ان صاحبتك دي عوجة ورقبتها ملوية وفضلت ترفض في العرسان بسبب ومن غير سبب ( زي واحدة قريبتي كده)لغايت ما اهلها طهقوا منها ...

ملحوظة صغيرة : انا من المنيا برده يعني احنا جيران !


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> لا دي تنتحر احسن ما تتجوز بالغصب لما هي دكتورة بشرية ...
> انا اصلا ضد الجواز التقليدي اللي عامل زي البيع والشرا ده, هو المفروض انها متحكمش على الانسان ده بسرعةمن مجرد الشكل ، بس لو الجواز بالغصب يبقى الموت احسن  .
> لو فعلا الموقف بتاعها زي ما انت واصفاه يبقى انت تشجعيها تماما على الرفض ، بس لو فيه خفايا مش واصلة لينا يبقى لازم متأخديش برأينا لانه ناقص !
> انا اتوقع والله اعلم ان صاحبتك دي عوجة ورقبتها ملوية وفضلت ترفض في العرسان بسبب ومن غير سبب ( زي واحدة قريبتي كده)لغايت ما اهلها طهقوا منها ...
> ...



وهي حضرتك اي بنت ترفض عرسان تبقي عوجه ورقبتها ملويه 

ليه ماتكنش شايفه هدف تاني لحياتها وبسببه بترفض الارتباط
او جايز يكون فعلا كل اللي اتقدم غير مناسبين ليها بالمره

ياريت بلاش نحكم علي حد مدام مش عارفين السبب
وشكرا


+++++++++++
بصي يا جلاكسي
لو هي شافت الشحص دا ومتاكده من عيوبه
تحاول تقعد مع اهلها وتقنعهم بالراحه
العنف بيولد عنف وعند
خليهم تقولهم انها عاوزه تفرح هي كمان بس مش بالطريقه دي
وانهم مستحيل هايبقوا فرحانين وبنتهم تعبانه في حياتها

خليها بالحكمه والعقل تتكلم معاهم وتكسبهم لصفها

اما موضوع اب اعترافها دا فبصراحه غريب جدا
مش ورد عليا خالص
انا اب كاهن يقول لبنت اقبلي لاني مش جميله ........ الخ
من امتي الكهنه بتبص للمظهر الخارجي وبتحكم من خلاله

واصلا في الوقت الحالي السن مبقاش عامل مأثر
دا كلام الناس المتخلفين بس
والزواج ايضا مبقاش بالاهميه والضروره اللي لازم تتمسك بيه
اي بنت مهما كان سنها
في الاول كانت بتبقي مجبره عشان اهلها بيجبروا تسيب تعليمها
ومش بيكون ليها دخل ولا مركز في المجتمع
دلوقت الوضع اختلف تماما

لو صديقتك دي شايفه انه غير مناسب ليها
خليها تتمسك برايها بشرط يكون عندها حكمه في اقناع اهلها
وانها تكبسهم

وربنا يدبرلها الصالح


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يوليو 2012)

هل ما زلنا نعيش فى عصر الظلام كيف يفعل هذا بطبيبة بشرية متعلمه ومثقفة ابنتى عليك باللجوء الى اخوتها وقولى لهم ان اختكم سوف تنتحر اذا تزوجت هذا الشاب وانتم تتحملون المسؤلية ويمكن ربنا يحنن قلوبهم عليها


----------



## Star Online (19 يوليو 2012)

بصي يا جلاجسي انا اختي برضه طبيبة بشرية وكان بيتقدملها عرسان كتير وكانت بتشوفهم مش مناسبين ,, وكتير كانت بتزعل انها سنها بيكبر ودي مشكلة موجودة اكتر ف الدكاترة ,, المهم بعد سنين اتجوزت وهي عندها 31 سنة واتجوزت صيدلي وراجل محترم جدا وبيحبها .

لازم زي ما الناس قالت انها تحاول تقنع اهلها ولازم حد مؤمن يقعد يصلي معاها ان ربنا يلمس قلبها ويطمنها .

ياريت كلنا هنا كمان نصليلها افتكر هي محتاجة جدا في الوقت ده .. ربنا يحميها ويلمس قلبها ويطمنها .


----------



## amgd beshara (19 يوليو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *ابد حلها بسيط جداً تكلم سكرتارية الأنبا مكاريويس اسقف المنيا وتاخد منه ميعاد وتشرحلوا الظروف وتقول ان أبونا نفسة مؤيد فكرة الزواج الغصب ودة اصلا ضد سر الزيجة وسيدنا أكيد ميحبش التصرف دة حتي لو كان الغرض منه ان يستر بنت
> وعلي فكرة سيدنا هيقبلها بكل سهوله
> وربنا يعملها الصالح​*



مؤيد


----------



## sparrow (19 يوليو 2012)

بصي يا كيريا انا مش عارفه هي لسه هتتخطب ولا اتخطبت والمفروض هتتجوز
وهي تعرفه اصلا قبل الخطوبه ولا متعرفوش
المهم لو متعرفوش تقعد معاه مرة واتنين ولو مستريحتش تقول للولد صراحه كدة انها مش مستريحه للارتباط بيه وانها مغصوبه وكدة  وطبعا الولد هيحس علي دمه ويفلسع هو 
انما بقي لو  داخله علي جواز  :  بردو تقول للولد الكلمتين دول  وخليها تمتع عن الاكل  وتعمل نفسها هبطانه كده ومغمي عليها وتحبس نفسها في الاوضه اكيد يعني اهلها هيلينوا ,, 
ربنا يقويها ويعديها من المحنه دي


----------



## Strident (19 يوليو 2012)

1- الزواج بالإجبار كارثة
2- 27 سنة ده مش كبير ابداً
3- مصيبة في المجتمع الهباب المتخلف اللي عايشين فيه...انه ﻻ يعطي للمرأة قيمة ولذلك يجب ان تتزوج!!
4- ﻻزم هي متتجوزش غصب عنها....وحاولوا مع كل الجهات
5- الانتحار يبقى جنون


----------



## minatosaaziz (19 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وهي حضرتك اي بنت ترفض عرسان تبقي عوجه ورقبتها ملويه
> 
> ليه ماتكنش شايفه هدف تاني لحياتها وبسببه بترفض الارتباط
> او جايز يكون فعلا كل اللي اتقدم غير مناسبين ليها بالمره
> ...


حرام عليك يعني مشوفتيش غير آخر حتة من كلامي اللي فيها توقع او تخمين . صح شعوركم بالاضطهاد والقهر من الراجل :a63: يخليكم بتأولوا كل كلمة ناحية هذا الاضطهاد !
انا قلت اني ضد الزواج التقليدي تماما .
وقلت انها تنتحر وتموت احسن ما حد يجبرها يعني انا معها قلبا وقالبا . لكن انا كتبت كده كتخمين لنظرة اهلها ليها ...
وهي عندها حق ترفض كل حد مش عاجبها، وانا مؤمن بكده جدا ، بس انا عارف ان فيه بنات بيفضلوا يرفضوا في العرسان بمنتهى السخافة لاسباب في منتهى التفاهة لان البنات دول عايشين في عالمهم الخرافي لغايت ما القطر يفوتهم ونفسيتهم تتدمر وفي الآخر يا يعنسوا يا يتجوزوا بأقل جوازة اي كلام ـ طب رأيي في كده ايه ان البنات دول من حقهم اللي بيعملوه وهما في غنى عن الزواج فعدم الزواج ليس نهاية الحياة ! 
يعني فيه فرق بين رأيي الشخصي في حق الانسان انه يختار حياته وبين رأي المجتمع اللي انا جزء منه !


----------



## Critic (20 يوليو 2012)

مش قادر اصدق كمية التخلف اللى مجتمعنا فيه !
عايزيين يجبروها وهى عندها 27 سنة !
وفرصتها هتضيع !
والأب الكاهن معاهم , وبيقولها انتى مش حلوة !!!!!!
واخواتها بيتريقوا عليها !

الطم ولا اصوت ؟!!
ولما انتقد وصاية الأهل على الراشدة تقولولى انى بتكلم غلط , اشرب يا مجتمع !!

للأسف يا جلاكسى , مش بأيديكى حاجة غير انك تديها شوية حب وحنان وتشجعيها انها متسمعش كلامهم ولا تتأثر بتجريحهم
وذنب البنت دى فى رقبة تخلف العالم دى كلها
ومتستغربيس ,انا لو مكانها فعلا هكره نفسى وهكرههم واكيد هكره ربنا لأنى هحمله مسئولية اللى بيحصل ده


----------



## Critic (20 يوليو 2012)

> بس انا عارف ان فيه بنات بيفضلوا يرفضوا في العرسان بمنتهى السخافة لاسباب في منتهى التفاهة


على فكرة يا اخ مينا طريقة التفكير دى مش تمام
اللى انت شايفه سخافة وتفاهة هى حاجات مهمة بالنسبة لغيرك ومش من حقك تستخف بيها , وهى مش مجبرة انها تقبل زواج غير مناسب لمتطلبتها او درجة تانية علشان تتماشى مع ثقافة "القطر اللى هيفوت" , فسحقا لقطر التخلف !


----------



## aymonded (20 يوليو 2012)

بصراحة يا إخوتي حينما يُقبل الإنسان على موضوع الزواج المفروض يفكر ألف مرة، وحينما يقبل على خطوة جادة مثل الخطوبة يفكر مية ألف مرة، ولما يكمل الخطوبة للزواج لازم يحسبها مليون ألف مرة ...
الزواج مش سهل ابداً، ومش ينفع اي حد والسلام، واي بنت بترفض لها أسبابها بالطبع وهي كثيرة وتختلف من شخصية لأخرى، وبالطبع لها كل الحق أن تختار من تتزوج مهما ما طال العمر، ويفضل أن لا تتزوج أبداً على أن تغصب نفسها بزواج سيُأرق عليها حياتها كلها وتظل في حالة ندم لا ينتهي، وبالطبع لو الانتحار بيحل مشاكل ماكنشي وجد إنسان حي على وجه الأرض كلها، ولو كانت عايزة تنتحر وفكرت في هذا، يبقى المواجهة تعتبرها زي الانتحار وتواجه أهلها بهدوء وتجلس مع كل واحد فيهم على حده، وتحاول أن تقنعهم أن هذا لا ينفع بأسباب مقنعه، واعتقد أن فيه حلول كثيرة طرحت وعليها أن تختار ما يُناسبها منها، أقبلوا مني جميعاً كل التقدير يا أجمل إخوة أحباء، النعمة معكم
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يوليو 2012)

الحل بسيط جدا 
ابونا في الكنيسه تاعتنا قال كلمه حلوه هما مش هيكتفوكي ويخلوكي تمضي غظب عنك 
يعني هي تقول انا مش موافقه لاخر دقيقه ولو حصل ووصلت لحد الكنيسه معاه عند الامضاء وتقول لا انا مش عاوزاه 
لان اهلي غظبين عليا اانا عارفه انه صعب بس لو موقفتش وخدت قرار هتعيش متعذبه طول عمرها هو قرار صعب وعاوز جرئه بس هي مقدمهاش غير كده ترفض بكل قوه ولو لمره تكون عندها شخصيه قويه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع بسييييييييييييييييط جدا جدا جدا

إزاى 

لازم تقبله 
و تتعرف على صفاته أكثر فى أيام الخطوبة 
لو عجبها .....تكمل 
لو ما عجبهاش  تقول له  فى رسالة على الموبايل 
إنها وافقت بيه بسبب أهلها لكنها مش عايزاه و لا عايزة تشوف وشه 

طبعا لو عنده كرامة ح ينسحب من سكات 

لكن لو عديم الكرامة .....تستنى ليوم الاكليل و ترفضه جوة الكنيسة قدام الناس كلها 

أظن سهلة جدا 

غريبة أوى دكتورة و ما عندهاش مخ 

و لا هى أنانيها و كرامتها نائحة عليها و مش عايزة تمشى جانب إسمه إيه دا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 يوليو 2012)

تكملة الرسالة السابقة 

و ما تستبعديش برضوا إن ممكن هو اللى يطفش فى أيام الخطوبة


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> حرام عليك يعني مشوفتيش غير آخر حتة من كلامي اللي فيها توقع او تخمين . صح شعوركم بالاضطهاد والقهر من الراجل :a63: يخليكم بتأولوا كل كلمة ناحية هذا الاضطهاد !
> انا قلت اني ضد الزواج التقليدي تماما .
> وقلت انها تنتحر وتموت احسن ما حد يجبرها يعني انا معها قلبا وقالبا . لكن انا كتبت كده كتخمين لنظرة اهلها ليها ...
> وهي عندها حق ترفض كل حد مش عاجبها، وانا مؤمن بكده جدا ،* بس انا عارف ان فيه بنات بيفضلوا يرفضوا في العرسان بمنتهى السخافة لاسباب في منتهى التفاهة لان البنات دول عايشين في عالمهم الخرافي لغايت ما القطر يفوتهم ونفسيتهم تتدمر وفي الآخر يا يعنسوا يا يتجوزوا بأقل جوازة اي كلام* ـ طب رأيي في كده ايه ان البنات دول من حقهم اللي بيعملوه وهما في غنى عن الزواج فعدم الزواج ليس نهاية الحياة !
> يعني فيه فرق بين رأيي الشخصي في حق الانسان انه يختار حياته وبين رأي المجتمع اللي انا جزء منه !



انا قرأيت ردك كويس وعارفه انك معاها

انا علقت علي الوصف ليس الا
ليس من حقك كانسان ان تصف رفض شخص اخر
بالتافه او السخافه فهذا فكر سطحي
فما هو بالنسبه لك تافه وسخيف
هو بالنسبه لها له كل الاهميه
لان بيتراكم عليه اشياء اخري كثيره
مثال من ترفض شخص لانه بيدخن مثلا
تلاقي اهالها تزعق وتقولها ما ابوكي واخوكي وعمك وخالك
بيشربوا ايه المشكله
لكن البنت شايفه ان التدخين ماثر في سلوكيات اسرتها
ورافضه انها تعيش نفس الحياه دي
ودا من حقها طبعا
كتير هايشوفوا انه سبب تافه وسخيف
ولكن هي شايفه انه سبب له اهميه
لما سيتراكم عليه فيما بعد من اسلوب في الحياه
........... الخ من الامثله 


دي حياه واسره هتتكون ومسئوليه لازم تختار صح
 عشان ما تلومش اي شخص في تعسيتها بعد كدا
الا نفسها لو اساءت الاختيار

وبصراحه فكرالولد غير البنت
وعمرك ما هتوصل لفكرها ابدا 
وشكرا لتوضيح لرايك 

سلام


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> ربنآ يكون معآهآ ..
> إنتى مش فى إيدكـ غير إنكـ تدعميهآ نفسياً وتصليلهآ ..
> لآزم تتمسكـ بموقفهآ وترفضهـ مهآ حصل لإن آلزوآج لو تم هتبقى مشكلة أكبر
> ...


*

متمسكه بموقفها بس تلوقتى عمالين يقنعوا فيها بكل الاشكال عشان توافق بالزوق بدل استخدام الضرب 
صحيح هى كبيرة لكن باباها تقريبا مش واخد باله انها انسانه مش حيوان بدون توضيح اكتر من كدة
وانا مازلت بصليلها ومعايا كل الخدام القريبن منها وربنا يكمل

*


amgdmega قال:


> اهم حاجة تصليلها كتير
> و تحاولي ترفعي معناويتها و تقعدي معاها تسيبيها تحكي و تشجعي منها شوية انها امورة او دكتورة او ليها مستقبل كبير
> و ربنا اداكي كل دة ازاي بقي مش بيحبك
> و لو قدرتي تيجيبي اب كاهن عندة حكمة يقدر يحل الموضوع او يساعد
> ...



*
مش هكدب هى كرهت كل الاباء الكهنه ومشعارفه هو اتدخل ليه ومين اداله الحق يقولها كدة فى وشها
لكن ربنا فوق كل شئ انا ضد اطراف تالته ورابعه الموضوع لازم يتحل بينها مع الاب والام 
اى حد من بره يا يولعها يا يولعها  ازاى تتحل مشعارفه *



Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> بصى  هو باباها وماماتها واخوتها وابوها الروحى باصين للموضوع من زاوية انها  كبرت فى السن وفرص الاتباط بيها قلت؛ علشان كدا عايزين يجوزوها للشخص دا -  على اعتبار انو اخر واحد هيتقدملها-
> 
> فلو هى مع مرور الوقت قدرت تتأقلم معاه وتفهمه وتحبه يبقى دى حاجة كويسة
> لكن لو مش قبلاه نهائى - سورى - بلا بابا بلا ماما بلا ابوها الروحى لانها  لو اجوزته اكيد مع مرور الوقت هيحصل خلافات بينهم ويدخلوا فى متاهات  اكبر  ويقول ياريت اللى جرى ما كان، وممكن تفهم ابوها الروحى بالمواضيع دى ان  هيحصل خلافات ممكن تؤدى الى الطلاق !
> ...




*
المشكله انى قلتلها طفشيه بس هى خايفه يروح يقول لباباها على اى كلمه ممكن تخرج منها
خايفه من رد الفعل قبل ما تجرب .. انا وضحت انه مليان عيوب وهى مش قادرة تقبله
وبتضغط على نفسها تقعد معاه وتتكلم عشان تراضى اهلها عشان بيرموها بكلام مش ظريف لما بترفض
تخيل واحدة مفروض كبيرة مش صغيره وعاملينها ارهاب من ضرب لالفاظ لكلام جارح لمعامله زفت 
دة غير ان العريس الله واعلم بنيته هل لو رفضته باى شكل هيطلع يقول عليها ايه على فكرة العريس من ريف مش من المنيا نفسها .. 
* 




سمير الشاعر قال:


> *حقيقى ربنا يكون معاها ويمد ايدو
> ويساعدها انا
> عن نفسى مش عارف لية الايام دى
> اى واحد سنو كبير حابب يمشى كلمتو على الاصغر منو حتى
> ...




*:closedeye والعمل ايه حظها كدة*
​ 



عـلمانى قال:


> *مش عارف هل مسموح لكافر زنديق مثلى أنه يقول رأيه ولا لأ ... هقوله و أرتاح نفسيا .
> المشكلة دى بتضايقنى جدا ، اللى هى وصاية الأهل على البنات ( بأعتبارهن  كائنات ضعيفة من وجهه نظر الأهل) حتى بعد ما يتجاوزن الواحد و عشرين سنة  ... صعبة جدا الحكاية دى بجد .
> انا رأى انها تتمسك بموقفها ، تفضل ثابتة على رأيها طالما مقتنعة بأنه الصح  ... بس مش معناه ان رأيها ده صح ! تتمسك بيه لأنها شايفة غير ما اى حد  عايز يساعدها هيشوف ، يعنى هى اللى هتتجوز و هى اللى هتلبس فستان الفرح مش  والدتها او والدها ... هى اللى هتكون الأم بعد الجواز ، لا اعتقد ان فى  حاجة اسمها حب بعد الجواز أو انها ترضى بأى حد يتقدم و خلاص ، غلط غلط ..  نتايج ده هتكون أسوأ بكتير من انها تستنى شويه .
> النتايج ممكن تظهر حتى بعد ما تتجوز و تخلف ... ممكن ترى بعيونها من هو  مناسب لها حتى بعد الجواز ، لأنها لم تقتنع بزوجها من البداية ... اذن  فماذا يحدث عندما تجد من كانت تحلم به وقتها ؟! .
> ...




*الاهل عارفين انه مش قد كدة بس بوجهه نظرهم انها عنست  ولازم تلحق نفسها*
*ودة لقطه اهو حد عبرها وجه عشان الناس اكلت بوشهم كل شويه محدش بيجى هى متجوزتش ليه*
*هى فيها عيب ومن دة كتييييييييييير *
*بالنسبه لتانى نقطه ( التهديد ) تانى مرة لما  روحت باباها دخل علينا وقال عقلوها دى عقلها ضرب خلاث فقامت هى اتعصبت  وفضلت تزعق انا هموت نفسى وترتاحوا كان رد فعل الاب اعمليها وريحينا منك ..*
*اما تعيش راهبه دى هيقولها روحى الدير ملكيش قعاد فى البيت .. *
*بينى وبينك انا شاكه انهم اباء وامهات ولا يعرفوا للكلمه دى معنى*




V mary قال:


> *ابد حلها بسيط جداً تكلم سكرتارية الأنبا مكاريويس اسقف المنيا وتاخد منه  ميعاد وتشرحلوا الظروف وتقول ان أبونا نفسة مؤيد فكرة الزواج الغصب ودة  اصلا ضد سر الزيجة وسيدنا أكيد ميحبش التصرف دة حتي لو كان الغرض منه ان  يستر بنت
> وعلي فكرة سيدنا هيقبلها بكل سهوله
> وربنا يعملها الصالح​*


*
فكرة يا مارى مجاتش على بالى وهجربها بحيث ان البنت متتأذيش نفسيا فيما بعد
لانهم اكيد مش هيسيبوها بدون كلام وتجريح بس قدر اهون من قدر*




oesi no قال:


> هى رافضه الولد من سماع الناس ولا رافضاه من مقابلات معاه وكدة
> لو من كلام الناس ممكن تجرب تقعد معاه يمكن يطلع حاجة غير كلام الناس عنه
> لو قابلته ومش طايقاه تتمسك بموقفها وتشوف حد كلامه مسموع فى العيله تشكيله همها
> او تروح لاب كاهن اكبر او الاسقف  تشكيله همها



*
هى قعدت معاه يا جو ومش طايقاه من كل النواحى 
فكرت برضه فى فكرة سيدنا ومش عارفه النتايج لكن مش فى ضرر لو حاولت 

*


minatosaaziz قال:


> لا دي تنتحر احسن ما تتجوز بالغصب لما هي دكتورة بشرية ...
> انا اصلا ضد الجواز التقليدي اللي عامل زي البيع والشرا ده, هو المفروض  انها متحكمش على الانسان ده بسرعةمن مجرد الشكل ، بس لو الجواز بالغصب يبقى  الموت احسن  .
> لو فعلا الموقف بتاعها زي ما انت واصفاه يبقى انت تشجعيها تماما على الرفض ،  بس لو فيه خفايا مش واصلة لينا يبقى لازم متأخديش برأينا لانه ناقص !
> انا اتوقع والله اعلم ان صاحبتك دي عوجة ورقبتها ملوية وفضلت ترفض في  العرسان بسبب ومن غير سبب ( زي واحدة قريبتي كده)لغايت ما اهلها طهقوا منها  ...
> ...



*
لا يا مينا انا مشوفتهوش ولا اعرفه بس من كتر ما هى حكيتلى انا كرهته من قبل مااشوفه ولا عايزة اشوفه
يعنى لا تعليم ولا دماغ ولا شكل ولا كلام ولا ميزة فيه حرام *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وهي حضرتك اي بنت ترفض عرسان تبقي عوجه ورقبتها ملويه
> 
> ليه ماتكنش شايفه هدف تاني لحياتها وبسببه بترفض الارتباط
> او جايز يكون فعلا كل اللي اتقدم غير مناسبين ليها بالمره
> ...




*
بالنسبه لاحلامها كل الناس حتى الا معاها فى المستشفى اقنعوها ان احلامها لازم ترميها وترضى بحياتها
بالنسبه  للاب الكاهن هى كانت بتكلمه قدامى وهو بيقنعها تقبل :smil8:

* 



حبيب يسوع قال:


> هل  ما زلنا نعيش فى عصر الظلام كيف يفعل هذا بطبيبة بشرية متعلمه ومثقفة  ابنتى عليك باللجوء الى اخوتها وقولى لهم ان اختكم سوف تنتحر اذا تزوجت هذا  الشاب وانتم تتحملون المسؤلية ويمكن ربنا يحنن قلوبهم عليها



*
باباها قالها اعمليها وريحينا يبقى اخواتها قلبهم هيتنحنن ؟
  :smil8: فى ناس اتشالت من قلبها الرحمه اثلا


*


Star Online قال:


> بصي يا  جلاجسي انا اختي برضه طبيبة بشرية وكان بيتقدملها عرسان كتير وكانت بتشوفهم  مش مناسبين ,, وكتير كانت بتزعل انها سنها بيكبر ودي مشكلة موجودة اكتر ف  الدكاترة ,, المهم بعد سنين اتجوزت وهي عندها 31 سنة واتجوزت صيدلي وراجل  محترم جدا وبيحبها .
> 
> لازم زي ما الناس قالت انها تحاول تقنع اهلها ولازم حد مؤمن يقعد يصلي معاها ان ربنا يلمس قلبها ويطمنها .
> 
> ياريت كلنا هنا كمان نصليلها افتكر هي محتاجة جدا في الوقت ده .. ربنا يحميها ويلمس قلبها ويطمنها .




*
انا بصلي ان ربنا يلمس قلب الاب والام وتحصل حاجه من العريس دة تخلى الاب والام يكرهوه 
ويرفضوه وتبقى من ناحيتهم ويبقى ربنا انقذها من العذاب دة بدون ما تسمع كلام من هنا ومن هنا *




sparrow قال:


> بصي يا كيريا انا مش عارفه هي لسه هتتخطب ولا اتخطبت والمفروض هتتجوز
> وهي تعرفه اصلا قبل الخطوبه ولا متعرفوش
> المهم لو متعرفوش تقعد معاه مرة واتنين ولو مستريحتش تقول للولد صراحه كدة  انها مش مستريحه للارتباط بيه وانها مغصوبه وكدة  وطبعا الولد هيحس علي دمه  ويفلسع هو
> انما بقي لو  داخله علي جواز  :  بردو تقول للولد الكلمتين دول  وخليها  تمتع عن الاكل  وتعمل نفسها هبطانه كده ومغمي عليها وتحبس نفسها في الاوضه  اكيد يعني اهلها هيلينوا ,,
> ربنا يقويها ويعديها من المحنه دي



*
لا مفيش جواز دة لسه عايزينها تتخطب له 
وهى قعدت معاه كذا مرة 
بصى هو دبلوم واشتغل بره مصر 5 سنين ماشى وهيقعدها فى حته فى المنيا هى منطقه شعبيه رديئه
و هيقعدها فى البيت عنده مبدأ مفيش شغل للستات  دة غير افكاره من نواحى كتير مش فى امل تحبه ولو 1%
هى لا بتاكل ولا بتشرب ولا حد معبرها وانا بالعافيه شربتها عصير البت قربت تقرض عايزة تموت وترتاح
بس الطريقه دى تعبتنى ومش عجبانى ومش متحمله اشوفها بتضيع صحتها كدة حرام دى بنى ادمه :smil8:*








Critic قال:


> مش قادر اصدق كمية التخلف اللى مجتمعنا فيه !
> عايزيين يجبروها وهى عندها 27 سنة !
> وفرصتها هتضيع !
> والأب الكاهن معاهم , وبيقولها انتى مش حلوة !!!!!!
> ...



*
انا مش بعرف انطق يا كريتك انا بفضل ساكته وبسمعها وهى بتعيط وبتحكى
اعمل ايه فى ايدى ايه اعمله اقنعها تاخد حد مش طايقه تبص فى وشه ؟
ولا اسيبها تضيع صحتها ولا اتدخل مع الاب والام واعمل مشكله ولا اكلم سيدنا 
ولو اتدخل هيكون رد فعل الاب والام ايه انا دماغى هتشيييييييط*



aymonded قال:


> بصراحة  يا إخوتي حينما يُقبل الإنسان على موضوع الزواج المفروض يفكر ألف مرة،  وحينما يقبل على خطوة جادة مثل الخطوبة يفكر مية ألف مرة، ولما يكمل  الخطوبة للزواج لازم يحسبها مليون ألف مرة ...
> الزواج مش سهل ابداً، ومش ينفع اي حد والسلام، واي بنت بترفض لها أسبابها  بالطبع وهي كثيرة وتختلف من شخصية لأخرى، وبالطبع لها كل الحق أن تختار من  تتزوج مهما ما طال العمر، ويفضل أن لا تتزوج أبداً على أن تغصب نفسها بزواج  سيُأرق عليها حياتها كلها وتظل في حالة ندم لا ينتهي، وبالطبع لو الانتحار  بيحل مشاكل ماكنشي وجد إنسان حي على وجه الأرض كلها، ولو كانت عايزة تنتحر  وفكرت في هذا، يبقى المواجهة تعتبرها زي الانتحار وتواجه أهلها بهدوء  وتجلس مع كل واحد فيهم على حده، وتحاول أن تقنعهم أن هذا لا ينفع بأسباب  مقنعه، واعتقد أن فيه حلول كثيرة طرحت وعليها أن تختار ما يُناسبها منها،  أقبلوا مني جميعاً كل التقدير يا أجمل إخوة أحباء، النعمة معكم
> ​



*

المواجهه ماهى قالت مليار مرة مشعايزاه وفيه عيوب الدنيا
والنتيجه ؟ منعت نفسها عن الاكل والنتيجه ؟ عملت كل الا طلع بايدها وايه النتيجه ؟؟
مين واقف معاها الام والام واخواتها ضدها والاب الكاهن عايز ميعملش مشكله ويراضى الاب ويجوز البت
تعمل ايه حتى انا كخدام اترعبنا من الاب وطريقه كلامه مشعارفه احنا هنتفاهم معاه ازاى دة*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> الحل بسيط جدا
> ابونا في الكنيسه تاعتنا قال كلمه حلوه هما مش هيكتفوكي ويخلوكي تمضي غظب عنك
> يعني هي تقول انا مش موافقه لاخر دقيقه ولو حصل ووصلت لحد الكنيسه معاه عند الامضاء وتقول لا انا مش عاوزاه
> لان اهلي غظبين عليا اانا عارفه انه صعب بس لو موقفتش وخدت قرار هتعيش متعذبه طول عمرها هو قرار صعب وعاوز جرئه بس هي مقدمهاش غير كده ترفض بكل قوه ولو لمره تكون عندها شخصيه قويه



*
تقريبا معندهوش دم شايفها لقطه متتعوضش 
هى ثابته على قرارها سدقينى وبتحاول تعمل اى حاجه ومش بتبتطل صلاه واحنا كلنا بنصلى معاها



*


+إيرينى+ قال:


> الموضوع بسييييييييييييييييط جدا جدا جدا
> 
> إزاى
> 
> ...



*حبيبتى انا قلت انها قابلته ومش طايقاه ولا فيه ميزة واحده
يعنى شافته مش مشافتهوش اما هو بتحاول تعامله وحش لكن
باباها بيضربها يا ارينى وبتاخد كلام صعب اوى منهم لو حاولت تعامل العريس ب اى شكل
خوفا من انه يطلع يتكلم عليها بوحش من وراها فيسوء سمعتها دة فى تفكير الاب والام لكن
مفهمتش اخر سطر يا ارينى انانيتها فى ايه ؟*




+إيرينى+ قال:


> تكملة الرسالة السابقة
> وما تستبعديش برضوا إن ممكن هو اللى يطفش فى أيام الخطوبة


 
*مين الا يطفش ؟ ياريت بس خطوبه وتتحسب عليها من تعب نفسيه وحرق اعصاب وكله على حسابها*


----------



## Samir poet (20 يوليو 2012)

*صدقينى انا اعرف اباء كهنة اسلوبهم مش كويس
وكلام جارح
وحصل بالوى كتيرة بسببهم
لكنعندى اقتراح للبنت دى
ياريت تروح لى تكلم الانباء بولا سكرتير المجع المقدس
اللى بيجى فى قناة سى   تى فى
هو اكيد هلاقى الحل
لان كدا كدا حرااااام بجدااااااا
البنت صعبانة عليا  انها عايشة 
وسط ناس جاهلة  دماغهم  ناشفة اوووووى
كل همهم الزظواج وخلاص لاهمهم راحت
بنتهم ولا يهمهم ساعدة بنتهم كل همهم الزواج وخلاص 
اسمعينى اختى جلاكسى انتى تحاولى توديها لى الانباؤ بولا 
لانةبيتكلم على الزواج ومشاكلة اللى بيطلع فى قناة سى تى فى 
واكيد ربنا يدبر الامور
انا لو اعرف مكان البنت دى كنت زمانى هربتها من بيت اهلها
واتجوزها انا
ههههههههههه
بس بجد حاولى تخلى موضوع صحبتك دى يوصل لى الانباء بولا بى اى طريقة ممكنة
*​


----------



## The Boss (20 يوليو 2012)

الحلول التي سأقدمها لك هي الحلول العملية الوحيدة :
1- إما تتكلمي معها وتقنعيها بوسيلة طيبة أن تتزوجه إرضاءً لأهلها , وأن تُقنيعها بأن إرضاء والديها هو أهم وأولى من إرضاء رغبتها .. " رضا الله و رضا الوالدين , أكرم أباك وأمك ولا تنهرهما ولا تقل لهما أُف " , وبذلك ستتزوجه برغبتها.

2- إما أن تأتي صديقتك بأُناس يهددون المتقدّم للزواج ( سواء بالخطف أو القتل أو التعذيب أو أو أو .. ) في حال تقدم مرة أخرى لزواجها .

3- أو تُظهر له بأنها جاهلة كل الجهل في مجال الطبخ ( لا تعرف أن تسلق بيضة وأكثر من ذلك ) وفي الأمومة ( لا تعرف كيف تربي أولادها ) و في الجنس ( تكره ممارسة الجنس ولا تعرف كيف تُرضي رغبات زوجها .. ) و في الثقافة ( لا تعرف لا القراءة و لا الكتابة ) وفي كل المجالات , فهو بذلك سيكرهها و لن يطلب يدها مرة أخرى بل سيطلب الابتعاد عنها .

اعملي بإحدى هذه النصائح ولن تندمي ^_*


----------



## Critic (20 يوليو 2012)

مفيش حل ترقيعى هينفع
مينفعش البنت دى تلف وتدور ولا تخاف من رد فعل اهلها
تستجمع شجاعتها تعلن لهم بكل وضوح وقوة وثقة "انا مش موافقة على الجوازة دى ومش من حقكم تجبرونى"
واللى يحصل يحصل
تموت احسن ما تعيش ذليلة
ده ايه الغم ده !!


----------



## The Boss (20 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> مفيش حل ترقيعى هينفع
> مينفعش البنت دى تلف وتدور ولا تخاف من رد فعل اهلها
> تستجمع شجاعتها تعلن لهم بكل وضوح وقوة وثقة "انا مش موافقة على الجوازة دى ومش من حقكم تجبرونى"
> واللى يحصل يحصل
> ...


 يمكنني القول إن أسمح , نصيحتك هذه تُطير بوالديها,
 فأيهما أفضل أن تُطير بالعريس أم تُطير بوالديها ؟؟!!


----------



## Critic (20 يوليو 2012)

The Boss قال:


> يمكنني القول إن أسمح , نصيحتك هذه تُطير بوالديها,
> فأيهما أفضل أن تُطير بالعريس أم تُطير بوالديها ؟؟!!


طب وانت مسمى اصلا علاقتها بوالديها دى علاقة او عيشة ؟!
دى بنت عندها 27 سنة مش فى حضانة ! يعنى فيه ناس قدها منفصلة عن والديها انفصال تام وعايشة بحرية وسيادة كاملة 
كل حاجة تطير اهون ما تعيش العيشة دى


----------



## The Boss (20 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب وانت مسمى اصلا علاقتها بوالديها دى علاقة او عيشة ؟!
> دى بنت عندها 27 سنة مش فى حضانة ! يعنى فيه ناس قدها منفصلة عن والديها انفصال تام وعايشة بحرية وسيادة كاملة
> كل حاجة تطير اهون ما تعيش العيشة دى


يا رجُل .. لمسة الأم أروع بمليون مرة من أجمل شاب في العالم , وسعلة الأب أجمل ببليون مرة من أجمل حياة !!
هل تتصور بأنك لو كنت مكانها ستترك والديك وتتزوج من تريد , ومن ثم بعد ما يموت .. ستتذكر أهلك وتفتقد لهما _ هذا إن لم تشتاق لهما قبل موته _ و تُكمل حياتك طبيعيا ؟؟!!
عندها ستشعر بجحيم الحياة و سينتابك ندم الدنيا وأساها , وحينها لا ينفع الندم يا زميلي لا ينفع الندم ..
يبدو أن سيادتك لحد الآن لم تدرك قيمة الوالدين :t9: !


----------



## Samir poet (20 يوليو 2012)

The Boss قال:


> يا رجُل .. لمسة الأم أروع بمليون مرة من أجمل شاب في العالم , وسعلة الأب أجمل ببليون مرة من أجمل حياة !!
> هل تتصور بأنك لو كنت مكانها ستترك والديك وتتزوج من تريد , ومن ثم بعد ما يموت .. ستتذكر أهلك وتفتقد لهما _ هذا إن لم تشتاق لهما قبل موته _ و تُكمل حياتك طبيعيا ؟؟!!
> عندها ستشعر بجحيم الحياة و سينتابك ندم الدنيا وأساها , وحينها لا ينفع الندم يا زميلي لا ينفع الندم ..
> يبدو أن سيادتك لحد الآن لم تدرك قيمة الوالدين :t9: !


*  واللى يعملو اهل البنت دى مش برضو رحام وتقول
حضن وحنان يا عمى الكلام الحنين دا تعملو موضوع جديد
لكن هنا دى مشكلة حقيقة اهل البنت عاوزين يجوزها ودماغهم ناشفة واهلها صعايدة 
بيجبروها تتجوز وانت تقول حضن الام
*​


----------



## The Boss (20 يوليو 2012)

> *واللى يعملو اهل البنت دى مش برضو رحام *


رحام  لا لا ,, إنه حرام !!




> *وتقول
> حضن وحنان يا عمى الكلام الحنين دا تعملو موضوع جديد*


كلام حنون لكنه واقعي و منطقي يا أستاذ !!
لا أعرف , ربما أنا أناقش أُناس ليس لديهم أي حنية أو محبة أو ..

إن كنتم لا تملكون محبة ولا حنان لوالديكم فلمن تملكونها إذاً يا هذا ؟؟!!!
بالفعل منتهى الشفقة ..




> *لكن هنا دى مشكلة حقيقة اهل البنت عاوزين يجوزها ودماغهم ناشفة واهلها صعايدة
> بيجبروها تتجوز وانت تقول حضن الام*


يا عم لو أنت لبست نظاراتك كويس وقرأت ردي منيح لما كنت قد رديت ردك الفظ هذا !!
انا لم اقل بأن تتزوجه ولكني أعطيت حلولا تُرضي والديها و تُرضيها بذات الوقت , وليس مثلكم تودون إرضاء رغبة الشابة و تسحقون رأي والديها المُبجّل تحت أقدامكم ..
اقرأ ردي كويس قبل ما تكتب رد فظ مرة أخرى ..
وأود أن أُضيف بأن ما ينقصك ليس هو فقط المحبة و الحنان , بل هو الاحترام ايضا ,, و يا ليت لو تتعلم الاحترام أثناء كلامك لي مرة أخرى كي لا تحصل أشياء لا تُرضيك ولا تُرضيني .
انتهى.


----------



## Critic (20 يوليو 2012)

> هل تتصور بأنك لو كنت مكانها ستترك والديك وتتزوج من تريد , ومن ثم بعد ما يموت .. ستتذكر أهلك وتفتقد لهما _ هذا إن لم تشتاق لهما قبل موته _ و تُكمل حياتك طبيعيا ؟؟!!


لو والدى بهذا الشكل ويعاملونى تلك المعاملة , اجل سأتركهم بدون ادنى شعور بالذنب !
واجل سأكمل حياتى طبيعية !
ما تشعر به انت من مشاعر لا يمكنك اسقاطه على الجميع
نعم للحرية بعيدا عن عن الوالدين , ان كان الوجود معهم يعنى المذلة والخنوع والقيود !


----------



## The Boss (20 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> لو والدى بهذا الشكل ويعاملونى تلك المعاملة , اجل سأتركهم بدون ادنى شعور بالذنب !
> لن اشتاق للمذلة ولا القيود !
> اجل سأكمل حياتى طبيعية !
> ما تشعر به انت من مشاعر لا يمكنك اسقاطه على الجميع
> نعم للحرية بعيدا عن عن الوالدين , ان كان الوجود معهم يعنى المذلة والخنوع والقيود !


هذا رأيك و ذاك رأيي .. ويا ليتنا نعرف النتيجة بعد أن يُجّرب أحد الرأيين ..
لن أدخل في تفاصيل ديانتكم المسيحية ولكنني أود أن أذكرك كيف أن إسحق رضي بأن أباه يذبحه ولم يتذمر ولم يتمرد على أبيه بل أبوه ساقه بيده كالشاة كي يذبحه ..
وشتّان بين هذه المسألة وتلك الأخرى !! فهنا زواج وتتمرد على أهلها , وهناك موت و يطيع والده !


----------



## Critic (20 يوليو 2012)

> هذا رأيك و ذاك رأيي .. ويا ليتنا نعرف النتيجة بعد أن يُجّرب أحد الرأيين ..
> لن أدخل في تفاصيل ديانتكم المسيحية ولكنني أود أن أذكرك كيف أن إسحق رضي بأن أباه يذبحه ولم يتذمر ولم يتمرد على أبيه بل أبوه ساقه بيده كالشاة كي يذبحه ..
> وشتّان بين هذه المسألة وتلك الأخرى !! فهنا زواج وتتمرد على أهلها , وهناك موت و يطيع والده !


يا زميل من قال لك ان النقاش هنا دينى او ان رأيى يمثل المسيحية ؟!!
ما هذا الخلط العجيب ؟! نحن هنا فى قسم الشبابيات وليس قسم المسيحيات ! وكلانا يعطى رأيه من خبرته ومنظوره للحياة وليس من عقيدته , فأرجو ان تتفهم تلك النقطة
الفتاه عمرها 27 عام , قانونيا هى ليست تحت وصايتهم , لا يحق لأحد اجبارها بهذا الشكل المجحف , ان كانت الحياة مع الأهل هى "العبودية" فمرحبا بالحرية والموت


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يوليو 2012)

*على فكرة انا طلبت مساعده فى اى اتصرف ازاى فى الموقف دة عشان اساعدها مش طالباها خناق 
بالنسبه لكلامى الموضوع خارج نطاق الدين دة عام والا مكنتش حطيته فى القسم هنا ياريت نفصل بين
اخطاء البشر وبين الدين واحكامه اخيرا الموضوع مش انها تشوه فى نفسها عشان يكرهها ويفلسع مثلا
هى حد محترم ورقيقه وطيبه مش ينفع تقلل من قيمه نفسها قدامه عشان تكرهه هى عندها مبدأ ومتحمله عشانه كتير
وهى مستمرة فيه كونى محتاجه اساعدها تتخلص من مشكلتها دة شئ تانى ودة كانم طلبى باى فكرة تطلع منكم تكون جديدة
تفيدنى فى مساعدتها والحمدلله طلعت بفكرة واحده لحد تلوقتى والباقى كله شفقه عليها مع انها مش محتاجه شفقتنا
محتاجه رئينا بافكارنا وصلاتنا عشانها بسسس كدة *


----------



## Critic (20 يوليو 2012)

جلاكسى خلينا نكون صرحا
المشكلة اكبر منك ومننا ,مفيش اى حاجة ممكن تعمليها تقدر تحل المشكلة , متقدريش انتى لوحدك تكونى حل , الحل هيكون من البنت نفسها ومن رد فعلها


----------



## The Boss (20 يوليو 2012)

My Rock
أطالب بأن تقرأ المشاركات منذ البداية كي تُحسن القرار و تُدرك من يستحق الإجراء القانوني بما أن الناقد قد أرسل لك رسالة شخصية !
أطالب بهذا .


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يوليو 2012)

*أعتقد أنها تقبل الخطوبة وتبدأ فى التعرف عن قرب على صفات وأخلاقيات ذلك الخطيب .... فقد تقبله عندما تقترب منه .... ولو لم تتوافق معه ترفض الأستمرار وتذكر اسبابها بموضوعية .... وتصر على الرفض ولا ترضخ لأى ضغوط داخلية أو خارجية

مع الصلاة .... والصلاة ..... والصلاة*


----------



## Strident (20 يوليو 2012)

ترفض الزواج مهما حدث....لو قبلت او رضخت هتندم طول عمرها


----------



## sparrow (20 يوليو 2012)

الصراحه يا كيريا انا الاهل مستفزني جداا
يعني بنت دكتورة عاوزين يجوزوها لواحد دبلوم وكمان عاوز يقعدها في البيت
بصي يا كيريا بعد ما عرفت منك ان العريس فيه فروق  كتير مختلفه عنها  المشكله ملهاش غير حلين من وجهه نظري لحد ما ربنا يتدخل
اولا ان البنت لازم تكون شخصيتها قويه وتواجهه الموقف وتواجه اهلها حتي لو وصلت للضرب والاهانه مهو زي ما بيقولوا خربانه خربانه هي كدة متهانه ولو اتجوزت هتتهان بردة بس الفرق ان الجواز اهانه للابد ,, لو وصلت انها تسيب البيت وتروح تقعد عند خاله ليها او عمه يعني 
ومتستبعديش ان اهلها ممكن يفكروا فيها تفكير مش حلو عشان رافضه العريس بما انهم بالتفكير الرجعي دا 
تانيا : لو هي شخصيتها مش بالقوة الي تخليها تواجه اهلها تتخطب ليه موقتا واثناء بقي فترة الخطوبه هي تحاول تطفشه وعاوزة اقولك البنت الي عاوزة تطفش عريس هتطفشه يعني الموضوع مش صعب هما شويه تكتيك كدة وذكاء غير انها تصلي ربنا يقدر خلال فترة الخطوبه يتصرف المهم هي تحط في دماخها انها مش تتجوزة لان للاسف الضعوط والزن مكنش البنت شخصيتها قويه مش هتستحملهم 
ربنا قادر يقويها ويرحمها من الارف الي عايشه فيه دا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *حتى الاب الكاهن جاى مع اهلها  وبيقولها انتى مش جميله يعنى فى الا احلى منك يبقى ارضى بالا جايلك !!*




*ونعم الاب الكاهن 
ومش هقول اكتر من كده في النقطه دي

بخصوص الموضوع نفسه
واضح ان اهلها مخهم لايقبل النقاش او الحريه
ومصميين علي ارتباط بنتهم بالعريس رغم عيوبه
ممكن تقولي لصديقتك انها تكلم العريس ده
وتفهمه كل حاجه وانها مش عايزه ترتبط بيه
يمكن يكون عنده دم ورجوله ويسيبها في حالها
وخليها تصلي ان ربنا يدبرها من عنده​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (20 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا قرأيت ردك كويس وعارفه انك معاها
> 
> انا علقت علي الوصف ليس الا
> ليس من حقك كانسان ان تصف رفض شخص اخر
> ...


اوك ... كلامك صح وصدقيني ... انا لا ادعي الخبرة في هذه الامور فانا لم اتجاوز ال17 سنة ! يعني اعترف اني مخطئ في رأيي , انا حبيت بس اعلق برأيي اللي شايفه وانا في السن دي !
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 يوليو 2012)

*بس هو ليه الأهل بيصمموا رأيهم على واحد مش مناسب لبنتهم

الموضوع فيه سر*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أعتقد أنها تقبل الخطوبة وتبدأ فى التعرف عن قرب على صفات وأخلاقيات ذلك الخطيب .... فقد تقبله عندما تقترب منه .... ولو لم تتوافق معه ترفض الأستمرار وتذكر اسبابها بموضوعية .... وتصر على الرفض ولا ترضخ لأى ضغوط داخلية أو خارجية
> 
> مع الصلاة .... والصلاة ..... والصلاة*




خطوبه تقبل بيها لا كارثه انا مش اعتقد انها توافق على كدة نهائى




johnnie قال:


> ترفض الزواج مهما حدث....لو قبلت او رضخت هتندم طول عمرها




عندك حق




sparrow قال:


> الصراحه يا كيريا انا الاهل مستفزني جداا
> يعني بنت دكتورة عاوزين يجوزوها لواحد دبلوم وكمان عاوز يقعدها في البيت
> بصي يا كيريا بعد ما عرفت منك ان العريس فيه فروق  كتير مختلفه عنها  المشكله ملهاش غير حلين من وجهه نظري لحد ما ربنا يتدخل
> اولا ان البنت لازم تكون شخصيتها قويه وتواجهه الموقف وتواجه اهلها حتي لو  وصلت للضرب والاهانه مهو زي ما بيقولوا خربانه خربانه هي كدة متهانه ولو  اتجوزت هتتهان بردة بس الفرق ان الجواز اهانه للابد ,, لو وصلت انها تسيب  البيت وتروح تقعد عند خاله ليها او عمه يعني
> ...





هنكلم سيدنا النهارضه وبنصلى ربنا يتدخل




MIKEL MIK قال:


> *ونعم الاب الكاهن
> ومش هقول اكتر من كده في النقطه دي
> 
> بخصوص الموضوع نفسه
> ...






هى مش خايفه ترفضه هى خايفه من انه يروح لاهلها ويقولها قالتلى كذا ورفضتنى




+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بس هو ليه الأهل بيصمموا رأيهم على واحد مش مناسب لبنتهم
> 
> الموضوع فيه سر*





فى منهم كتير على فكرة فى المنيا مش اول مرة اقابل نوع من دة 
خصوصا لو كانوا من الاصل من ريف وتربيتهم كدة واتجووز كدة وجوزو اولادهم كدة حتى ام الغلابه اتجوزت كدة بفرض من الاب وتم منعها من الدير .
كون دى مختلفه بافكارها عن اخواتها يبقى مش عيب ولا موضوع فيه اسرار البنت عارفاها لانها خادمه معانا فى الكنيسه وبنت كويسه وغلبانه وفى حالها جدا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> جلاكسى خلينا نكون صرحا
> المشكلة اكبر منك ومننا ,مفيش اى حاجة ممكن تعمليها تقدر تحل المشكلة , متقدريش انتى لوحدك تكونى حل , الحل هيكون من البنت نفسها ومن رد فعلها





انا هوصل الموضوع لسيدنا وهو يتدخل بطريقته وهبقى اقلك اخر الاخبار
الموضوع اكبر منى لانه عادات وتقاليد عندهم والعيله ان البنت ملهاش كلمه والا اهلها يقولوا عليها لازم توافق عليه مامتها اتجوزت كدة واخواتها اتجوزوا كدة هى ثابته بقرارها وانا بصليلها مع باقى الخدام وكفايه تصلولها انتم 
ربنا يتدخل ويكمل من عنده


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يوليو 2012)

يعنى مش عارفه اقول ايه موضوع محزن ان فيه ناس لسه بتفكر كده ؟27  سنة كبيرة ؟؟؟ يعنى كان مفروض تتجوز كام 15 سنة ؟؟؟ 
انا مش عارفه اقول ايه البنت عند بعض العائلات فى مجتمعاتنا ملك للاسرة زيها زى قطعة الاثاث لا هى انسانة ولا كيان ولا شخصية ولا بنى ادم اصلا 
مش عارفه اقول ايه والحل ممكن يكون ازاى هما فى النهاية اهلها ( مع انى ارى ان المحبة الاسرية وكلمة اهل محتاجة لاعادة تعريف ) لان الاهل الحقيقين مش هما اللى خلفو انما هما اللى حبو بجد واحترمو ادمية اولادهم ومعتبروهمش قطع اثاث يبيعو ويشترو فيهم ويحققو فيهم اللى هما فشلو فى تحقيقة حتى لو كان ضد رغبة ابنائهم  اعتقد انها لازم تثبت على موقفها لازم مواجهه لانها لو مواجهتش انهارده هتواجه بكرة ولو احنت ظهرها علشان يجوزوها بالعافية هتفضل طول عمرها ضهرها محنى 
يابنات متخافوش واجهو لازم نعمل stop الحقوق لا تمنح انما تنتزع 
this viciuos circle من امتهان الادمية لازم تتوقف اقصى شئ هيعملوه ايه ؟ هيقتلوها ؟ القتل اهون فى هذة الحالات من الحياة وهى اصلا ميته 
الحياة بلا حرية ولا كرامة الموت اشرف منها 
ربنا معاها واكيد هينجيها


----------



## نيفين جمال (1 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا معاها


----------



## elamer1000 (24 أغسطس 2012)

ياريت تسمعى العظة دى كيف أميز مشيئة اللـه

http://www.fathermarkos.com/sermons/rohya/roheya/101r.mp3

ربنا يختار الصالح

+++


----------



## elamer1000 (24 أغسطس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أعتقد أنها تقبل الخطوبة وتبدأ فى التعرف عن قرب على صفات وأخلاقيات ذلك الخطيب .... فقد تقبله عندما تقترب منه .... ولو لم تتوافق معه ترفض الأستمرار وتذكر اسبابها بموضوعية .... وتصر على الرفض ولا ترضخ لأى ضغوط داخلية أو خارجية
> 
> مع الصلاة .... والصلاة ..... والصلاة*




*تمام كده

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## جورجينيو- (24 أغسطس 2012)

تشوف اب اعترافها هو الاعلم


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 أغسطس 2012)

*المشكله اتحلت بتدخل من الانبا ارسانيوس وربنا اتمجد
شكرا لاهتمامكم وصلواتكم*


----------



## elamer1000 (24 أغسطس 2012)

*نشكر*

*ربنا*

*+++*​


----------

